# Freebox Révolution : refus d'éjecter dvd



## Padawanlady (2 Juillet 2011)

bonjour,
voilà 2 jours que ma box chérie ne veut plus éjecter mes BR et DVDs à moins de la redemarrer... quelqu'un a t il aussi ce probleme?


----------



## labernee (2 Juillet 2011)

Salut, ce post m'avait été d'un grand secours :

http://forum.universfreebox.com/viewtopic.php?t=24049


Bon Week end

Bernard


----------



## ntx (2 Juillet 2011)

Padawanlady a dit:


> voilà 2 jours que ma box chérie ne veut plus éjecter mes BR et DVDs à moins de la redemarrer... quelqu'un a t il aussi ce probleme?


Et c'est quoi le rapport avec un Mac  Si on commence à parler de tout et n'importe quoi on ne va pas s'en sortir ... :hein:


----------



## labernee (2 Juillet 2011)

La Freebox V6 est peut-être la box préférée des MAC USERS.


----------



## Padawanlady (8 Juillet 2011)

bon, maintenant que le player m ejecte de nouveaus mes br... il refuse de me les passer correctement :
plus de son... lecture en accéléré... et sur le lecteur de salon les memes br passent impec...
en plus les br ejectes sont brulants et le player fait plein de bruit avant de le jouer et de l ejecter...
je vais commencer a regretter ma ps 3 !


----------

